# Problème de rémanence sur mon iPad mini



## Terence993 (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai constaté que l'écran de mon iPad mini (acheté en avril 2013) avait un problème de rémanence (cf. photo), chose dont je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte jusqu'alors.






J'aimerais donc savoir si je peux ramener mon iPad mini chez Apple afin d'en avoir un autre (équipé, j'espère alors, d'une dalle Samsung car il semble que celles de LG ont ce problème).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## VodkAtekz (28 Septembre 2013)

Salut,

S&#8217;il est garanti, tu contact le support qu'ils viennent t'en donner un nouveau, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu veux notre avis, moi un truck comme ça je ne réfléchis même pas, je programme un appelle téléphonique sur le site d'Apple et je demande qu'ils viennent le changer ^^


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

Terence993 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Il y a quelques jours, j'ai constaté que l'écran de mon iPad mini (acheté en avril 2013) avait un problème de rémanence (cf. photo), chose dont je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte jusqu'alors.
> 
> ...



Le plus simple, à mon avis, c'est d'aller dans un Apple store avec la tablette, et ils la changeront probablement s'ils jugent nécessaire de le faire.


----------



## Terence993 (12 Octobre 2013)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses !
L'échange se fera dans un Apple Store, même si l'achat a été fait chez l'équivalent de Darty en Belgique ? Si oui, j'attendrai encore un peu avant le lancement de l'Apple Store de Lille et j'irai là-bas pour éviter de rester quelques semaines sans iPad


----------

